# Hell-O From Canada!



## krall

Hey, first post on this forum..From Eastern Canada..Currently play in a new band that plays 70's style glam/punk (The Stooges, New York Dolls, early Bowie, The Sweet, T-Rex, Sex Pistols, etc) Owned many Marshall's throughout the years (about a dozen or so)..Currently own a rare CSA (Canadian) JCM 800 1959. Not many of these made compared to master volume models. I'm including a couple of pics of it, along with a few other CSA Marshall's I used to own. 

CSA 1987 JCM800 1959 (100 watt non master):











CSA 1986 JCM800 2210 (100 watt channel switcher):











CSA 1984 JCM800 2204 (50 watt master volume):











CSA 1978 JMP 2204 (50 watt master volume)











CSA 1983 JCM800 2203 (100 watt master volume) signed by Jim Marshall:


----------



## JayCM800

Hell-o Krall! Nice gear! Welcome to the forum! Would love to hear your amps! Any links to your music?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

1st of all, welcome!

2nd of all, WOW.


----------



## jcmjmp

Nice amp collection!


----------



## krall

JayCM800 said:


> Hell-o Krall! Nice gear! Welcome to the forum! Would love to hear your amps! Any links to your music?


 
Thanks! No links yet, this new band just started a few months ago, then took a couple of months break due to the vocalist's wife having a baby..But we are having fun playing old covers and starting to write originals now. We intend to release a 7" ep by the end of this year if things can get going (and find a band name, lol).

I did release some stuff in the past..Used to play in a black metal band called "Funeral Fog"..Released a couple of cds in Europe and the debut album also came out on vinyl in Germany..Previous to that played in a punk/hardcore band called Bad Luck#13.. Released a bunch of stuff back in the day..I'm getting old but still love aggressive music, especially old garage/punk/hardcore, 80's German/Euro thrash metal, first and second wave Euro black metal, etc..


----------



## JayCM800

krall said:


> Thanks! No links yet, this new band just started a few months ago, then took a couple of months break due to the vocalist's wife having a baby..But we are having fun playing old covers and starting to write originals now. We intend to release a 7" ep by the end of this year if things can get going (and find a band name, lol).
> 
> I did release some stuff in the past..Used to play in a black metal band called "Funeral Fog"..Released a couple of cds in Europe and the debut album also came out on vinyl in Germany..Previous to that played in a punk/hardcore band called Bad Luck#13.. Released a bunch of stuff back in the day..I'm getting old but still love aggressive music, especially old garage/punk/hardcore, 80's German/Euro thrash metal, first and second wave Euro black metal, etc..


Cool stuff,man! I checked some Bad Luck #13 at Cafe Ole vid and Funeral Fog song "Dawn Of The Equinox" vids on youtube! Nice! I'm all about metal, punk and Marshalls too!


----------



## poeman33

Welcome


----------



## krall

JayCM800 said:


> Cool stuff,man! I checked some Bad Luck #13 at Cafe Ole vid and Funeral Fog song "Dawn Of The Equinox" vids on youtube! Nice! I'm all about metal, punk and Marshalls too!


 
Haha, that Cafe Ole footage must be rough.."Dawn Of The Equinox" was the slowest song on our last album..Good ole Marshall JCM 800 used there..


----------



## Söulcaster

Welcome - nice gear =)


----------



## The Ozzk

Dang brother!!! that's some serious gear right there! Welcome home!


----------



## rjtm

Nice amp collection dude! And welome to the forum!


----------



## MartyStrat54

Welcome aboard. See you around.


----------



## krall

Thanks guys!


----------



## wreckingball

> The Stooges, New York Dolls, early Bowie, The Sweet, T-Rex, Sex Pistols, etc


Fuck yea! *Welcom**e to the marshall-forum*...


----------



## 12barjunkie

Welcome to the forum; nice amps man!


----------



## Georgiatec

Greetings from the UK kidda. Nice amps.


----------



## dptone5

Welcome and glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Far Rider

Welcome. Nice rigs!


----------

